# [JS] Extrahiere werte aus HTML Tabelle (td) aber nur bestimmten Teil



## terades (12. Okt 2017)

Hallo, 

ist es möglich aus einer HTML Tabelle nur einen bestimmten Teil einer td rauszuholen. 


```
<td role="gridcell" class="numberCol"><span class="ui-column-title">Start</span>10:02</td>
```

So sehen die Zeilen aus, ich bräuchte hier nur die 10:02. 
Mit meiner jetztigen Methode:


```
var table = document.getElementById("table"),rIndex;
          
            for(var i = 1; i < table.rows.length; i++)
            {
                table.rows[i].onclick = function()
                {
                    rIndex = this.rowIndex;
                    console.log(rIndex);
                  
                             document.getElementById("Zeit").value = this.cells[0].innerHTML;
                };
            }
```

jedoch bekomme ich:

<span class="ui-column-title">Zeit</span>10:02

Vielen dank.


----------



## Thallius (12. Okt 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was du da vor hast? Anscheinend ist ja der ganze Code von dir oder? Also warum willst du eine konstante aus einem Code lesen den du selber geschrieben hast?


----------



## terades (12. Okt 2017)

Ne den code hole ich mir von einer Seite und hab da dann immer das störende "<span class="ui-column-title">Zeit</span>" drin stehen.

Ich hole mir da noch andere Werte, die ich dann als Variablen einlesen will später .

Darum dachte ich vlt gibt es nen Trick wie ich den  das <span class... </span> ausblenden kann


----------



## Thallius (12. Okt 2017)

Ja du kannst mit replace und einem regex alle Zeichen die keine Zahlen und : sind entfernen. 
Aber ich sag Dir gleich ws Du da vorhast wird nicht wirklich funktionieren. Daten aus anderen Websteien auszulesen ist im Regelfall illegal und meistens von recht kurzer Dauer. Jeder Webseitenbetreiber der was auf sich hält aktulisiert sein Layout regelmäßig und dann wird Dein Programm die Tabelle nicht mehr finden oder die passenden rows etc.


----------



## terades (12. Okt 2017)

In dem Fall nicht schlimm (ist das Intranet). Also geht das wohl klar denke ich.  Aber danke mit Regex kenn ich mich etwas aus dann schau ich mal


----------



## _Andi84 (21. Okt 2017)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>

<html>
    <head>
        <meta charset="UTF-8" />
        <title>TEST</title>
        <script>
            window.onload = function () {
                var tdtag =  document.getElementById("test");
                var zeit = tdtag.innerText;
                var erg = zeit.replace("Start", "");
                document.getElementById("ausgabe").innerHTML = erg;
            };
        </script>
    </head>
    <body>
        <h1 id="ausgabe"> </h1>
        <table>
            <tr>
                <td id="test" role="gridcell" class="numberCol"><span class="ui-column-title">Start</span>10:02</td>
            </tr>
        </table>
    </body>
</html>
```

Hallo! Ich habe mir eine Lösung ausgedacht. Allerdings muss dazu eine id="test" dem <td> Tag hinzugefügt werden.
Gruß _Andi84


----------

